# $500 Cash Maniac Giveaway!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What can I say... we are :coocoo: ... :spend: :spend: :spend:

We just can not stand it... we have to celebrate the SVSound AS-EQ1 SubEQ Giveaway and give away $500 cash to anyone who qualifies for the SVS giveaway by the end of July (July 30, 2009 Midnight CST)! 

It is very simple... if you want to win $500 cash... just qualify for SVSound AS-EQ1 SubEQ Giveaway before the end of July and we will have a random drawing at the beginning of August to see who wins the cash!

arty:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

The suspense is killing me......:thud::bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You did not really think we would give away another $500 did you? :whistling:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*hddummy* is our lucky $500 Cash winner!!! :spend:

Congratulations Matt! :T :T :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That money will surly come in handy, Congrats Matt:clap:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Congrats on the win, Matt! :T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats Matt, spend it well....


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you SO MUCH to all the members, moderators and administrators who make this THE BEST home theater enthusiast forum on the WWW. I'd love to say this money is going to buy me a new receiver or something, but we are expecting a new baby, so it will probably buy diapers and formula.

I think I might be able to squirrel some $$$ away for a new toy of some variety though...a new sound card for my computer maybe!!!

Good luck to everyone on the big giveaway in September.


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

That's awesome. $500 is nice under any circumstances, but when you're about to have a baby, wow!


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

dradius said:


> That's awesome. $500 is nice under any circumstances, but when you're about to have a baby, wow!


Yeah, I can only imagine as we have no kids- great timing indeed! It's exciting just being in the running- Thanks Guys!!! The people here are awesome!


----------



## 1canuck2 (Jul 14, 2009)

Babies love stereo equipment. Congrats on the win.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats man! All the best to you and your new addition.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Well....I said the H### with it and decided to blow my winnings on building a full-up HTPC. I may post a build thread if there is interest. Otherwise, here is a list of equipment

Silverstone LC13B-E Case
Corsair CMPSU-450 PSU
ASUS P5Q turbo ATX motherboard
Intel E8200 CPU
OCZ Reaper DDR2-8500 2x2GB memory
Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB HDD
Lite-ON IOS106-06 BluRay drive
MSI GeForce 9500GT 512MB Fanless HDMI Video card
TWO AverMedia TVHD Duet tuner cards
Audiotrak Prodigy 7.1 HiFi sound card
Windows 7 Premium

Thanks again...oh and by the way. My son was born two weeks ago  7lbs,2oz,19in. Everyone is doing great at home!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds great, it should be a fun build. Congrats on the new member of the forum, I mean family......:clap:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

hddummy said:


> Thanks again...oh and by the way. My son was born two weeks ago  7lbs,2oz,19in. Everyone is doing great at home!


*
Congratulations!* :fireworks2::fireworks1:

He will be posting on the Shack by the time he is 2 :bigsmile:


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Will there be another $500 giveaway?!? raying:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Absolutely... probably next month!


----------

